# End of year tax back?



## masterboy123 (16 Jan 2020)

I always used to claim tax back at the end of every year. However there is no p60 available this time. 
Is it all automatic now? 
Any possibility to claim tax back?


----------



## HollowKnight (16 Jan 2020)

You do it online through MyAccount on the revenue website.


----------



## relax carry on (16 Jan 2020)

masterboy123 said:


> I always used to claim tax back at the end of every year. However there is no p60 available this time.
> Is it all automatic now?
> Any possibility to claim tax back?



Literally the first thing in the Revenue home page.






						PAYE customers – end of year process
					

The end of year process for PAYE customers




					www.revenue.ie


----------



## Sunny (20 Jan 2020)

Anyone able to get their Statement of liability yet? Supposed to be available last week from what I was told


----------



## Edward33 (20 Jan 2020)

I keep getting the below message after completing my annual tax return 1 week ago. I wonder why there is a delay in the process.

"We are processing your most recent request. Your Statement of Liability will be available shortly".


----------



## Shamrock (20 Jan 2020)

Just checked and same with me. I had received an email saying that it would be available from the 17th of January.


----------



## dobsdave (20 Jan 2020)

Shamrock said:


> Just checked and same with me. I had received an email saying that it would be available from the 17th of January.


Just going on tweets to revenue, people have been told 'some time this week,hopefully' and ' hopefully by lunchtime today'.
Just a pity they haven't communicated on their website/social media.


----------



## Edward33 (21 Jan 2020)

The Statement of Liability is available for me as of this morning so it might be for the rest of you..


----------



## Sunny (22 Jan 2020)

Still no sign of mine anyway. So much for modernisation. Be as quick waiting for a p60 at this stage.


----------



## Virgo80 (22 Jan 2020)

I have applied on 5th January and received an email saying it will be available on 17th January. just checked now but still keep getting same message "We are processing your most recent request. Your Statement of Liability will be available shortly".


----------



## Daddy Ireland (22 Jan 2020)

Look into the year 2019 it might be there.   I was getting that message too but looked into 2019 and it was there.


----------



## Freelance (22 Jan 2020)

Long thread on boards about this. 









						Statement of Liability 2019
					

Hi, anyone here receive a 2019 Statement of Liability yet after filling out an Income Tax Return aka a Form 12? I thought it would be available by now.




					www.boards.ie
				




In summary - Revenue having issues and missed the expected date 17th Jan. Some SOLs being delivered in batches at present, latest expectation is that they will catch up by the end of this week. Those that are being delivered are appearing out of sequNecessary, with people who requested them early on still waiting, and some very recent submissions being turned around very quickly. 

Note to OP, Revenue will deliver an estimated SOL to you, but you must confirm it (or make a submission) in order to claim the refund, The refund will not be credited to you automatically.


----------



## Laramie (23 Jan 2020)

For those of us who don't want to deal through the online process is there any way of dealing with my tax rebate by phone?

I assume that my employer will send a copy of my P60 to the revenue?


----------



## Edward33 (23 Jan 2020)

Laramie said:


> For those of us who don't want to deal through the online process is there any way of dealing with my tax rebate by phone?
> 
> I assume that my employer will send a copy of my P60 to the revenue?


The P60 is gone and replaced by this.


----------



## relax carry on (23 Jan 2020)

Laramie said:


> For those of us who don't want to deal through the online process is there any way of dealing with my tax rebate by phone?
> 
> I assume that my employer will send a copy of my P60 to the revenue?



Online process is pretty much the only way. If you can manage to post online, you can use Revenues online systems.






						PAYE customers – end of year process
					

The end of year process for PAYE customers




					www.revenue.ie
				




Alternatively there are plenty of tax refund companies to use. They charge for their services which is pretty much just doing what you could do yourself for free.


----------



## Ciadan (23 Jan 2020)

I’ve just tried to complete the 2019 tax return for myself and my husband. All my info is there but when I got to his section it said, “no income on record”. He works for HSE.


----------



## relax carry on (24 Jan 2020)

Ciadan said:


> I’ve just tried to complete the 2019 tax return for myself and my husband. All my info is there but when I got to his section it said, “no income on record”. He works for HSE.



When he logs into his own account can he see anything under his own PPS for 2019 in the Employment details summary?


----------



## Steven Barrett (24 Jan 2020)

Did my 2019 tax return this morning. Took 5 minutes


----------



## Easel (24 Jan 2020)

SBarrett said:


> Did my 2019 tax return this morning. Took 5 minutes



Are you able to view your statement of liability? I submitted my information on the 7th of January and am still waiting.


----------



## SparkRite (24 Jan 2020)

Submitted mine about 3rd/4th Jan. available today.

As suspected an overpayment of a few quid, 'Lovely' says I .............
But they whipped it back and put it against overdue LPT .


----------



## Black Sheep (24 Jan 2020)

They whipped mine also last year, and by the time they sent out the remaining crumbs it had gone past March 21st and my annual LPT payment had gone through. It was like pulling teeth to get it back as it was paid twice by then. They tried to put it against the following years LPT. 
Moral of the story for me is never do the tax return till after March 21st


----------



## Steven Barrett (27 Jan 2020)

Easel said:


> Are you able to view your statement of liability? I submitted my information on the 7th of January and am still waiting.



It was produced within a couple of hours of submitting my tax return. I completed a Form 11


----------



## Easel (27 Jan 2020)

My statement was issued on the 25th and due a decent refund.

There was a few irregular items on our return so perhaps it was these that caused the delay.


----------



## Sunny (27 Jan 2020)

No, the vast majority of people were waiting a couple of weeks for their SOL. Got mine on Saturday. They were due to be issued on the 15th but apparently the system couldn't cope so they had to them in batches. So revenue told me anyway. There is plenty on social media about it as well.


----------



## lucky13 (3 Feb 2020)

We submitted our form 12 on 6/1/20 and still don’t have our statement of liability. I have phoned three times now I have been told that because my other half received some job seekers benefit that it has held it up They were not able to give me any timeline that it might be available It is very frustrating Is anyone else still waiting for their statement of liability ?


----------



## Shamrock (3 Feb 2020)

Yes still waiting but it will come once issues are all fixed. Ringing them isn't going to make it any faster. Previously wouldn't have gotten any tax back until March anyway.


----------



## lucky13 (3 Feb 2020)

Why haven’t they issued a press release to explain the problems with the IT system Why haven’t they updated the recorded message when you phone Why are the staff telling different things to different people ?


----------



## RedOnion (3 Feb 2020)

lucky13 said:


> Why are the staff telling different things to different people ?


Maybe the reasons are different, and that's why?
You said above you've been told why you don't have yours. Obviously your reason wouldn't apply to people where there was no job seekers benefit


----------



## lucky13 (3 Feb 2020)

Obviously you don’t need your tax refund but I do and it is causing severe financial hardship not having received it nearly a month after having filed my form 12


----------



## Hogiebear (13 Feb 2020)

Am still waiting on statement of liabilities, anyone else in the same boat, any idea as to why they might be so slow?


----------



## Shamrock (14 Feb 2020)

Hogiebear said:


> Am still waiting on statement of liabilities, anyone else in the same boat, any idea as to why they might be so slow?


There is a big thread on boards on this. They are working through the backlog. Mine came in yesterday after submitting in early January.


----------



## michaelm (14 Feb 2020)

I requested my statement of liability last Friday (7th Feb) and it was available yesterday (13th Feb) . . no email yet and no indication of when my refund might land.


----------



## masterboy123 (17 Feb 2020)

I got mine today. 
I owe them 400 euros


----------



## lucky13 (21 Feb 2020)

I still haven't received my statement of liability


----------



## michaelm (24 Feb 2020)

Maybe your username should be unlucky13.


----------



## lucky13 (25 Feb 2020)

michaelm said:


> Maybe your username should be unlucky13.


Thanks that was really helpful


----------



## Odea (21 Apr 2020)

lucky13 said:


> I still haven't received my statement of liability



Is everything now up to date with the revenue regarding the Statement of Liability. I rang today and they are not taking phone calls.


----------



## Emily R (22 May 2020)

Hi,

where can I can see on my ros, how much medical expenses I have claimed? Reviewing 2016 to 2019 and can't remember what I have claimed or not. I looked at the statement of liability but it just shows my health insurance relief.

Thanks


----------

